# Rescued Shetlands.



## littleowl (Jul 29, 2016)

The Mother of the Foal. Was severely beaten, burnt and abused badly. When she was rescued, she was found to be in foal. I have no previous pictures. But look at them now at my friends farm.


----------



## ossian (Jul 29, 2016)

Yah! Those little 'hosses' look happy enough now. Good work to whoever gave them sanctuary and brought them back to health. :clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful animals, thank goodness for the kind folks who rescue.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2016)

They are beautiful horses!  It's great that they were rescued!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2016)

So beautiful. I could watch them all day.


----------

